# Finally! Found my Pioneer ct-f615



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Been looking for a few years now for a mint condition, Pioneer CT-F615 cassette deck to go with my Pioneer SA-610 amplifier, TX710 tuner, and DT-500 Timer.
Well, I messaged a Pioneer nut on audiokarma and managed to work out a great deal ! It used to be his dads. He went as far as making 4 videos of the deck playing, recording and even a sine wavelength test video ! It has new belts on it as well as he has changed them out last year. This deck is Made in Japan, which I wanted. Most I found were made in Korea. Dont know why that is. It also came with owners manual and schematic. 
Anyways, heres some pics. I'll have a video up as soon as I get some rca interconnects for it.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Looks realy nice! You always find some nice Old School stuff Robb. Enjoy


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Old Skewl said:


> Looks realy nice! You always find some nice Old School stuff Robb. Enjoy


Thanks. 
Just spent 2 hours trying to calibrate the cassette deck playback and record levels.
What a pain in the arse ! :bigcry:
But I think I finally nailed it ! 

Pioneer CT-F615 after playback level adjustment - YouTube

Pioneer CT-F615 Cassette deck video 2 - YouTube


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice score!

And I finally found my CT-F950 to complete my Pioneer wood cased collection. It's a little dusty and the tape head cover is cracked and will be replaced. Other than that it works perfectly.
SX-1250
CT-F950
PL-510A
CS-99A



Chuck


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

^^ Looks nice !


----------

